# Elder God Demonbane vs Kami Sama verse



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

this one - 

Scenario 1 : 1v1

Scenario 2 : vs whole verse


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)

gay multiversal matches
Boomy's verse wins 
not that I know what I'm talking about


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 4, 2013)

I smell GB 2.0


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> gay multiversal matches
> Boomy's verse wins
> not that I know what I'm talking about


This here.

Now, can a good mod close this shit since the profiles aren't finished yet.

Hajun solos though


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I smell GB 2.0


----------



## Lucino (May 4, 2013)

So Nazi's vs abomination.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 4, 2013)

I heard the Kami-sama verse was'nt translated?Should'nt we wait before using it.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 4, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I heard the Kami-sama verse was'nt translated?Should'nt we wait before using it.



This and only one person who had access/read all the material is what caused the GB Shit in the first place 

(Didnt help that the poster was a lun though )


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> This here.
> 
> Now, can a good mod close this shit since the profiles aren't finished yet.
> 
> Hajun solos though


stats for Hajun ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

there are profles up already so I assumed it was translated

the info had to come from somewhere


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I heard the Kami-sama verse was'nt translated?Should'nt we wait before using it.


Well, actually profiles are made by good man who helped willy to make Regios profiles, even before full translation was released. His profiles were proven to be valid after full translation was releases.

I would still like to avoid using Kami Sama verse for now.

+ there's no hope for translation at all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

wait, did you play it yourself ? 


I was under the impression that you did  .. in what language ?


----------



## Xiammes (May 4, 2013)

I remember Boom said he had a friend translating it, I do think we would need to see what has been translated, we wouldn't want this to become the next getbackers, not that I don't trust Boom.

Damn I am too slow.


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

Nope I didn't. All credits go for creator from animesuki 

Don't know if he want to give his name so I'' avoid using it.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 4, 2013)

Visuals would help aswell


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

alright then, probably premature


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

Do we have translators on the forum? I could get some screenshots from them but someone has to translate it.


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

I didn't played  Only has some random translations from friend which didn't telled me much other than multiversal Nazis 

But serious speaking, is there translation request somewhere?


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

I'll make a thread


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> I didn't played  Only has some random translations from friend which didn't telled me much other than multiversal Nazis


Obscure fiction is obscure.
So, you didn't even play the game Boomy? Your words hold no trust. 
Multiversal nazis? Seems legit.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2013)

Holy Shit Fuck This Tier (Very Hard) said:
			
		

> *Demonbane* –* Haganeya’s style is ridiculously incompatible with the English language* and this game is long as hell so you’ll be basically rewriting every line from scratch the entire way. I’m not even considering translating anything this guy writes ever again.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

super super english


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

Got screens, now got to make a thread


----------



## Xiammes (May 4, 2013)

What if we combine Jin Haganeya, Romeo Tanaka, NisOsin, and Kubo into one being?


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 4, 2013)

Hajun is so broken and powerfull to take down elder god demonbane for real?


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

All we can do now is to wait. I believe in you NF


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Hajun is so broken and powerfull to take down elder god demonbane for real?



He's a Super Saiyan version of everything in Asura's Wrath put together
It is _his right_ to take down DemonBane


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> What if we combine Jin Haganeya, Romeo Tanaka, NisOsin, and Kubo into one being?



5-star super super fiction beyond the concept of fiction.



lokoxDZz said:


> Hajun is so broken and powerfull to take down elder god demonbane for real?


Even king Frost can solos Demonbane.


----------



## Qinglong (May 4, 2013)

> Dies irae – Wow. Where do I even start? Not only do you need to somehow figure out a way to be impossibly chuu2 in English, but you need to do this in the most grandiose manner possible while still writing something that can be taken seriously. And you need do to this for 4mb of text. That’s not even getting into the distinct speech pattern each and every single character has, either. Mercurius’s lines especially are just… how can anyone write like that? Makoto himself agreed that he considered the prospect of translating Dies irae way more difficult than translating Muramasa, so there’s some food for thought.



and it's same tier as cross+channel:



> Anyone who attempts this is doomed to weep inconsolably throughout, filled with self-hatred as Romeo’s beautiful words are disfigured by their very own hands. I would probably commit suicide before finishing.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> 5-star super super fiction beyond the concept of fiction.



You added Kubo so the entire story will be unquantifiable vertical explosions+++


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Hajun is so broken and powerfull to take down elder god demonbane for real?


Hajun is the most egocentric fucker that you could see. He won't even notice Demonbane


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 4, 2013)

Well we don't know every power feat from elder god demonbane,i never seen he losing,i just see that h4x infinite x infinite atack,and he can use all h.p lovecraft beings powers for him

I'd like too see Super saiyain ultimate asura wrath being with cool badass look against the most powerfull mecha in fiction 



Also boom,i'm playing the game when i get at this part i can translate for you i have somethin usefull for this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Hajun is so broken and powerfull to take down elder god demonbane for real?


in boomyland he can


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> Hajun is the most egocentric fucker that you could see. He won't even notice Demonbane


YHVH omnicidal and egocentric power is greater, thus he see demonbane and Hajun as mere bacterias.


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

Fluttershit, fuck you 


> first img:
> 
> That can be nothing other than a guilotine that sunders heaven and earth and rends universes asunder in a single stroke
> 
> ...


----------



## teddy (May 4, 2013)

You should probably put an advisory/warning label on the top of the verse's main page till there are some translations to work with

one gb deception was enough


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Well we don't know every power feat from elder god demonbane,i never seen he losing,i just see that h4x infinite x infinite atack,and he can use all h.p lovecraft beings powers for him
> 
> I'd like too see Super saiyain ultimate asura wrath being with cool badass look against the most powerfull mecha in fiction
> 
> ...



From what I've heard the original Lovecraft incarnations are actually>>>>>>>>>DemonBane versions
And DemonBane in general


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

inb4megaversaldebates


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

such a quality thread I made


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> inb4megaversaldebates



Which ties back the the first post
"gay multiversal matches"


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

? said:


> You should probably put an advisory/warning label on the top of the verse's main page till there are some translations to work with
> 
> one gb deception was enough


Indeed 

That translation above is valid though.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> From what I've heard the original Lovecraft incarnations are actually>>>>>>>>>DemonBane versions
> And DemonBane in general


Demonbane is stronger than omnipotent beings, what are you talking about OG?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

Hajun and Demonbane vs Suggsverse janitor


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Demonbane is stronger than omnipotent beings, what are you talking about OG?



And Cars is >those
What's your point Demi


----------



## Xiammes (May 4, 2013)

Still toying around with this Gifcam thing.


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 4, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> From what I've heard the original Lovecraft incarnations are actually>>>>>>>>>DemonBane versions
> And DemonBane in general



In terms of power demonbane are somehow not very much different from the real h.p myths,since most of them are powerfull enough,just not similar ._.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> In terms of power demonbane are somehow not very much different from the real h.p myths,since most of them are powerfull enough,just not similar ._.



Eh, 's not what I remember hearing is all


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 4, 2013)

Cars created omnipotence what people are saying


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Hajun and Demonbane vs Suggsverse janitor


Suggsverse has casual omniversal +++ beings. Lionel's mom solos fiction. 


OtherGalaxy said:


> And Cars is >those
> What's your point Demi


Novel Cars is beyond concepts.
I only clarifying things OG.


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 4, 2013)

From what i played and translation,yes them are that powerfull,only not full omnipotent beings like in the myths,them have all powers necessary,just saying from what i played


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 4, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Hajun and Demonbane vs Suggsverse janitor



Suggsverse bus driver solos


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

As for thread...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hajun solos?


----------



## MAPSK (May 4, 2013)




----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> As for thread...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



There is no such thing as DemonBane
There was never a DemonBane to begin with


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> There is no such thing as DemonBane
> There was never a DemonBane to begin with




Kemono with his Dies Irae is already high threat to Demonbane, Hajun is on another level.

He defeated Dies Irae cast simply by raising his hand, the cast that is composed of Reinhard, Mercurius, Marie - mutliversal beings.

With Muryou Taisuu he erased countless universes from existence. And he was actually defeated only...by himself.

But I guess translation point still stands


----------



## MAPSK (May 4, 2013)

This series is beginning to reek of Suggs syndrome to me


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

You were saying FAPSK?


----------



## MAPSK (May 4, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> You were saying FAPSK?



I'm not sure how that even qualifies as a valid response to the above


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

How your response is on topic? Explain


----------



## MAPSK (May 4, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> How your response is on topic? Explain



Simple. I was merely making an observation about how these games have ridiculously inflated powerlevels seemingly for no reason


----------



## Xiammes (May 4, 2013)

Didn't Demonbane and LiberLegius fight after being erased from existence in one universe?


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

Their power level aren't actually so inflated.

There's no bullshit like infinite x infinite. 

And those are cosmic beings level characters, nothing surprising tbh.


----------



## MAPSK (May 4, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Didn't Demonbane and LiberLegius fight after being erased from existence in one universe?



My knowledge of Demonbane is cursory at best, but yes, they did. 



> Next---,
> 
> They were in death universe.
> 
> Due to entropy being absolutely parallel, it was completely calm in time and space. In this world, nothing could happen. Matter couldn?t exist. Energy didn?t exist. Demonbane and Liber Legis couldn?t exist. They didn?t exist and act, but continued to fight in a way that beings from normal universe could not comprehend.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)

> They were in death universe.





> They were in death universe.





> *They were in death universe.*





> *They were in death universe. *



Stuff like this is the best reason to pay attention to DemonBane, imo


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

Demonbane summons his version that doesn't exist.

Hajun wins by default


----------



## Xiammes (May 4, 2013)

We already know its a poor translation with a incredible incompatibly writing style.


----------



## MAPSK (May 4, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Stuff like this is the best reason to pay attention to DemonBane, imo



Death universe. Sounds like a great vacation spot, amirite?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> We already know its a poor translation with a incredible incompatibly writing style.



That doesn't make it not fun


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

And this inhuman wanking, the word "infinite" is used a way too much.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 4, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> And this inhuman wanking, the word "infinite" is used a way too much.




_It's never too much_


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

Actually someone tried to make Suggs vs Demonbane?


----------



## Xiammes (May 4, 2013)

> That doesn't make it not fun



It can be, laugh at the terrible translation. I wonder how duwang would translate it.


----------



## MAPSK (May 4, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> And this inhuman wanking, the word "infinite" is used a way too much.



This is why matches like this shouldn't be made


----------



## Barago (May 4, 2013)

Reinhard solos.


----------



## Qinglong (May 4, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> Actually someone tried to make Suggs vs Demonbane?



Was done awhile ago

Russia was nuked in the crossfire


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

Only Russia? The possibility of Snake crushing them is even more valid.


----------



## Barago (May 4, 2013)

Hajun is like Jedah. He raises his hand. Multiversal+ characters are getting destroyed. No kidding.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

> He raises his hand. Multiversal+ characters are getting destroyed


put him against IG Thanos


----------



## Qinglong (May 4, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> Only Russia? The possibility of Snake crushing them is even more valid.



More like lionel really hates russia for some reason


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

Flutter, don't bring you marvel bullshit here  I hear some rustling too.

As for Demonbane, Volsung Saga ends this.


----------



## Barago (May 4, 2013)

@flutter. Nope.


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 4, 2013)

Nothing constructive going on in this thread either.

Closing on request of the OP.


----------



## willyvereb (May 4, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> Well, actually profiles are made by good man who helped willy to make Regios profiles, even before full translation was released. His profiles were proven to be valid after full translation was releases.
> 
> I would still like to avoid using Kami Sama verse for now.
> 
> + there's no hope for translation at all.


Well, shmaster in general is a pretty solid source for LN/VN stuff.
Albeit bear in mind that his experience at battle-doming is practically nill.
He's a "layman" in terms of VS knowledge so when you ask his impression about XY's power that's bound to be somewhat inaccurate.
Generally it's better to ask him to also mention feats instead of just giving a short summary on XY's abilities.


I don't doubt that high tier Kamisama characters being universe/multiverse level since most of them fought the Hadou God or has something to scale to him.
What I really doubt is the whole stuff about omnipresence/infinite speed.
Which would rather sharply contradict with whatever fight scenes I saw about Dies Irae. And honestly sounds like a hyperbole almost akin to Hao or Schr?edinger-Alucard.
I believe it's better to leave that part as "unknown" until we can actually hear about a good speed feat.


----------

